# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  خواندن زیارت عاشورا پیوسته تا آخر عمر!

## whywouldnt

سلام دوستاان 
برنامه ریزی فقط درسی ک نیس!
از فردا تا عید قربان هر روز 2 مرتبه زیارت عاشورا در وقت اذان صبح!
و بعد عید قربان هم 1 مرتبه تا آخخخر عمرررررررررر! و درس خوندن رو هم بعد خوندن  نماز صب  و زیارت عاشورا قراره شروع کنم..
اگه خواستین کامنت بزارین و تو این چالش شرکت کنیددد
پیش به سوی موفقیت! خدایا کمکمان کن... 

 :Yahoo (15):

----------


## reza333

> سلام دوستاان 
> برنامه ریزی فقط درسی ک نیس!
> از فردا تا عید قربان هر روز 2 مرتبه زیارت عاشورا در وقت اذان صبح!
> و بعد عید قربان هم 1 مرتبه تا آخخخر عمرررررررررر! و درس خوندن رو هم بعد خوندن  نماز صب  و زیارت عاشورا قراره شروع کنم..
> 
> 
> اگه خواستین کامنت بزارین و تو این چالش شرکت کنیددد
> پیش به سوی موفقیت! خدایا کمکمان کن...


حال خوبی داری. مهم اینه بتونی حفظش کنی.... که عشق اسان نمود اول ولی افتاد مشکلها.

----------


## whywouldnt

سلام ممنون ازکامنتتون
در کل میخام به خدا نزدیکتر شم و همه چی با خدا و خودم حل کنم  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## Nine

بعید میدونم کسی شرکت کنه چون برخلاف چیزی که فکر میکنی خیلیا اینجا تو یه حال و هوای دیگه ان

----------


## Fatemehiyy

> سلام دوستاان 
> برنامه ریزی فقط درسی ک نیس!
> از فردا تا عید قربان هر روز 2 مرتبه زیارت عاشورا در وقت اذان صبح!
> و بعد عید قربان هم 1 مرتبه تا آخخخر عمرررررررررر! و درس خوندن رو هم بعد خوندن  نماز صب  و زیارت عاشورا قراره شروع کنم..
> اگه خواستین کامنت بزارین و تو این چالش شرکت کنیددد
> پیش به سوی موفقیت! خدایا کمکمان کن...


سلام دوست عزیز
اول اینکه امیدوارم همیشه همینطور باانگیزه و پرشور باشین :Yahoo (5): 
دوم اینکه بنظرم سعی کنین از مجازی دور باشین که اینجور براتون بهتره.(خودتون رو عادت ندیدن به مجازی)
و سوم اهدافتون رو جار نزنید.(این خیلی مهمه چون یا تخریب میشین یا انگیزه الکی میگیرین)

یه توصیه خواهرانه بهتون میکنم،یک دفترچه یا یک دفتر خاطرات داشته باشین و اونجا کارهاتون رو ثبت کنین،که اینجور موفق تر عمل میکنین.

**حرفام رو با توجه به دو تاپیک قبلیتون گفتم

با آرزوی موفقیت :Y (694):

----------


## ZAh_Akb

خدا قبول کنه ازتون :Y (518):

----------


## whywouldnt

سلام بچه ها 
یه سوال دارم 
اینجا ها بده؟؟ یعنی از درس دورتر میشم ؟؟؟؟

----------


## Fatemehiyy

> سلام بچه ها 
> یه سوال دارم 
> اینجا ها بده؟؟ یعنی از درس دورتر میشم ؟؟؟؟


مطمئنن خوبی هایی داره،ولی باید خیلی رو خودتون کنترل داشته باشین.

----------


## whywouldnt

اصن نمیخام این سال ریسک کنم
ممنونم به خط اینکه حقایق رو میگین واقعا سپاس موفق باشید
من ترسیدم دیگه به احتمال قوی دیگه نیام این دوروبرا :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## Frozen

*روزی یه مرتبه رو هستم  
5 دقیقه بیشترم وقت نمیگیره ^^
ایشالا ک بتونم منم ثابت قدم بمونم*

----------


## Hisen

> سلام دوستاان 
> برنامه ریزی فقط درسی ک نیس!
> از فردا تا عید قربان هر روز 2 مرتبه زیارت عاشورا در وقت اذان صبح!
> و بعد عید قربان هم 1 مرتبه تا آخخخر عمرررررررررر! و درس خوندن رو هم بعد خوندن  نماز صب  و زیارت عاشورا قراره شروع کنم..
> اگه خواستین کامنت بزارین و تو این چالش شرکت کنیددد
> پیش به سوی موفقیت! خدایا کمکمان کن...


*وقتش رو بذاری 9 تا تست قرابت بزنی هم در دنیا و هم در آخرت ثواب بیشتری میبری . 
*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> *وقتش رو بذاری 9 تا تست قرابت بزنی هم در دنیا و هم در آخرت ثواب بیشتری میبری . 
> *


*حالا درکل ، منظورم دعا یا نماز و اینا نیست (هرچند اینام نمونه های خوبین)
ولی درکل
قضیه اصلا ربطی به زمان نداره..... توی سال کنکور اصلا مشکل زمان نیست ، بلکه نحوه ی مدیریت زمانه .... بحثه مدریت صحیحه زمان و به حداقل رسوندنه اهمال کاریه
حالا هرکس میخواد قبول کنه میخوادم قبول نکنه ، کارایی مثل نمازه اول وقت یا مثل همین موضوعه این تاپیک ، یا اصلا ورزشه مستمره روزانه یا هرکاره این مدله دیگه ای که فرد رو بهش یه نظم مستمر و وظیفه ی مستمر روزانه رو گوشزد میکنه ، خودش بشدت توی کم شدن اهمال کاری و مدیریت زمان تاثیر مثبتی داره

همین هرروز 9 تا تست قرابتی رو که میگی
خیلیا میدونن و میخوان که هرروز چندتا تست قرابت بزنن ولی تقریبا 90 درصدشون نهایتا یکی دوشب میزنن بعدش ول میکنن ، چرا ؟ چون هنوز توی زمینه اهمال کاری لنگ میزنن نه اینکه بخاطر دعا خوندن وقت برای قرابت نمونده باشه ...
**
*خیلی وقتا، مشکل ما واقعاً کمبود زمان و مدیریت زمان نیست. بلکه عقب انداختن کارها به زمان دیگر است. ! so call it what you whant !

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Zero_Horizon


حالا درکل ، منظورم دعا یا نماز و اینا نیست (هرچند اینام نمونه های خوبین)
ولی درکل
قضیه اصلا ربطی به زمان نداره..... توی سال کنکور اصلا مشکل زمان نیست ، بلکه نحوه ی مدیریت زمانه .... بحثه مدریت صحیحه زمان و به حداقل رسوندنه اهمال کاریه
حالا هرکس میخواد قبول کنه میخوادم قبول نکنه ، کارایی مثل نمازه اول وقت یا مثل همین موضوعه این تاپیک ، یا اصلا ورزشه مستمره روزانه یا هرکاره این مدله دیگه ای که فرد رو بهش یه نظم مستمر و وظیفه ی مستمر روزانه رو گوشزد میکنه ، خودش بشدت توی کم شدن اهمال کاری و مدیریت زمان تاثیر مثبتی داره

همین هرروز 9 تا تست قرابتی رو که میگی
خیلیا میدونن و میخوان که هرروز چندتا تست قرابت بزنن ولی تقریبا 90 درصدشون نهایتا یکی دوشب میزنن بعدش ول میکنن ، چرا ؟ چون هنوز توی زمینه اهمال کاری لنگ میزنن نه اینکه بخاطر دعا خوندن وقت برای قرابت نمونده باشه ...

خیلی وقتا، مشکل ما واقعاً کمبود زمان و مدیریت زمان نیست. بلکه عقب انداختن کارها به زمان دیگر است. ! so call it what you whant !


آخ آخ دقیقاا_

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_آخرین بااری که زیارت عاشورا خوندم دبستان بود مدیر جدید خرحذب االله ای بودد با معاونا هم داداشاش بودن زوری میبردن نماز بخونیم زیارت عاشورا بخونیم جااتون خالی چه پیس پیسی میکردیم  اون موقعوالا بلد نبودیم تو رکوع پیس پیس عظیم تو سجده پیس پیس الاعلی 
ولی بیشوخی هر چقدر هم که اعتقادات مذهبی به ذهن خیلی چرت بااشه واسه اونایی که بهش باور دارن  خوبه میتونه ارام بخش باشه خوش بحالتون که هنوز به این چیزا اعتقاد دارید_

----------


## Midnight__Star

اونایی که به نماز اول وقت ، دعای اول وقت و اعتقادات مذهبی دیگه عمل میکنن بهترین روش تو مدیریت زمان دارن چون تونستن به بدنشون نظم بدن حتی در بی حوصله ترین حالت هم بدنشون وادار میکنن طبق برنامه عمل کنه و پا روی نفسشون میزارن . این افراد تو زمینه های دیگه هم اگه بخوان موفق میشن چون زمان براشون تو الویته و نظم تو ذهنشون حک شده مثل پدربزرگ خودم حتی خوابیدنشم راس ساعته مشخصه چون میخواد با صدای اذان صبح بیدار بشه . اونایی هم که مثل خودم دو دوتا چهارتا میکنن فکر میکنن اگه از وقت نماز برای تست زدن استفاده کنن به صرفه تره نه نماز میخونن نه تست میزنن بلکه فقط اون بازه ی زمانی رو از دست میدن چونه هم نزنید  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Frozen

*میدونید میخوام بگم بحث زیارت عاشورا یا اعتقادات نیس
تو زمان کنکور اینکه روحیتو بالا نگه داری و حس و حالت خوب باشه خیلی عالیه !
حالا یکی اعتقادات خاص خودشو داره و این حس خوب رو با زیارت عاشورا قران یا نماز بدست میاره
یکی هم پا میشه صدا اهنگو بلند میکنه تکون میده 
یکی هم میره میزنه به دل دشت و کوه و بیابون 
یکی هم مث من کلا همشو با هم انجام میده 
درکل اینکه یادبگیری سال کنکورت حالتو خوب نگه داری هم سخته هم واجب !
چون سال کنکور ب خودی خود سختی های خاص خودشو داره
اگه برای خودت وقت نذاری معمولا روندت فرسایشی میشه
ولی حواستون هم باشه نه افراط نه تفریط 
باشد ک رستگار شوید ^^*

----------


## Mina_medicine

_بنظر منم کار قشنگیه .. هم آرامش روانی هم یه جور نظم ...
اون دسته آدمارو دوست دارم که فارغ از کنکوری بودن یا نبودن اول هفته واسه خودشون یه برنامه میچینن و بهش پایبندن : ))
کلا بنظرم آدمای منظم تحسین برانگیزن_

----------


## nikman

مرحبا :Yahoo (1):

----------


## NormaL

خیلی از کسایی که از این زیارتا حفظن و روزی پنج شیش تاشونو میخونن، معنی نمازشون و یا حتی همین دعاهایی که میخونن رو نمیدونن. خیلیاشون آخرین باری که قرآن ورق زدن یادشون نمیاد. خیلیاشون قرآن میخونن، اما عربی. معنیشو نمیدونن
خیلیاشون خدا رو از یاد بردن. به جای درخواست از خدا هر روز و هر ساعت متوسل میشن به فلان شهید و فلان امام و فلان حضرت. در صورتی که هیچکدومشون آیه ی ۳۹ سوره ی زمر رو نخونده ان که نوشته "أَلَیْسَ اللَّهُ بِکَافٍ عَبْدَهُ/ آیا خدا برای بنده‏ اش کافی نیست؟"

من، به این کارهای شما میگم "شرک نوین".

----------


## ion

> خیلی از کسایی که از این زیارتا حفظن و روزی پنج شیش تاشونو میخونن، معنی نمازشون و یا حتی همین دعاهایی که میخونن رو نمیدونن. خیلیاشون آخرین باری که قرآن ورق زدن یادشون نمیاد. خیلیاشون قرآن میخونن، اما عربی. معنیشو نمیدونن
> خیلیاشون خدا رو از یاد بردن. به جای درخواست از خدا هر روز و هر ساعت متوسل میشن به فلان شهید و فلان امام و فلان حضرت. در صورتی که هیچکدومشون آیه ی ۳۹ سوره ی زمر رو نخونده ان که نوشته "أَلَیْسَ اللَّهُ بِکَافٍ عَبْدَهُ/ آیا خدا برای بنده‏ اش کافی نیست؟"
> 
> من، به این کارهای شما میگم "شرک نوین".


قرآن یه آیه نیست فقط
یه سری آیه دیگه هم‌ داره در مورد قضاوت
یه سری آیه دیگه هم‌‌داره در مورد ظن پوچ  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## NormaL

> قرآن یه آیه نیست فقط
> یه سری آیه دیگه هم‌ داره در مورد قضاوت
> یه سری آیه دیگه هم‌‌داره در مورد ظن پوچ


من نظر خودم رو گفتم. هیچ کسی رو قضاوت نکردم.
در ضمن بحث چیز دیگه ایه

----------

